

Can we really get mad at bad programmers? - RKoutnik
http://recoding.blogspot.com/2013/02/being-programmers.html

======
tompko
I agree that a lot of code is "bad" looking back at it but, I think there's
still a difference between bad programmers who when they find a screw are
quite happy to drive it in with a hammer and good programmers who go looking
for something better, even if they end up with a butter knife instead of a
screwdriver.

